# sata hardrive help urgent for god help me



## darkd3vil

yeah so i got the compute going and whenver i try to install ex it says to be exac. Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.
make sure any hard disk drives are powerd on and proerly connected to your computer, and that any disk related hardware confiuration is correct this may involve runing a manufacturer-supplied dianostic or setup programe setup cannot contine. to quit pree f3

so any help guys i need help its  a brand new seagate 80g harddrive to a aopen ak89 max mobo both brand spanking new


----------



## darkd3vil

i can feel the drive rotate and stuff when its installed and crap i just dont get it grrr


----------



## darkd3vil

oh and when i go into cmos it says my ide drive is in the secondary maseter slot how do i get it into primary master slot oh this is crazy som1 help me


----------



## Praetor

If i understand SATA correctly ... there isna t concept of "Master" and "Slave" anymore since all the drives are on their own channels.... you sure you have a SATA drive?


----------



## darkd3vil

yea i do because, the sata cable plugs into and on newegg it said it was and the cable plugs into both ends of it


----------



## Praetor

> yea I do because, the sata cable plugs into and on newegg it said it was and the cable plugs into both ends of it


???!!!??? Just because "it" plugs into both ends doesnt mean it is SATA (PATA drives plug into both ends too!)


----------



## darkd3vil

well on the harddrive it says seagate serial ATA. in a funky logo and my mobo connects with sata so im confused again, it just says it cant find it


----------



## darkd3vil

im gonna try the sata cable that came with mobo because i bought one because i didnt think the mobo came with it so im gonna try that please offer more advice though


----------



## darkd3vil

Praetor said:
			
		

> If i understand SATA correctly ... there isna t concept of "Master" and "Slave" anymore since all the drives are on their own channels.... you sure you have a SATA drive?


and i was talkin about the cd drive


----------



## Praetor

Ok now we're starting to get somewhere. Your CD drive is PATA. Your HDD is SATA. If the CD drive is the only non-sata device you have then you dont have to worry about master or slave.

As for getting your drives to work, you're gonna need to enable SATA boottime support in your BIOS (or even easier, just boot off the CD when you install)


----------



## darkd3vil

which cd should i be booting from i dont have any all i got is the open help cd and that is all. i got a stat driver diskette but i dont have a flooppy disk in my comptuer right now.


----------



## Praetor

> which cd should I be booting from I dont have any all I got is the open help cd and that is all. I got a stat driver diskette but I dont have a flooppy disk in my comptuer right now.


How were you planning on installing an OS? You're gonna need either some CD, a floppy drive or a booting drive to get the OS kickstarted


----------



## darkd3vil

i got windows xp disk, a illegal copy because i cant afford a good one right now, its fromn the one on the home puter with a diff key, but it says it cant find the harddrive


----------



## Praetor

Well....



> As for getting your drives to work, you're gonna need to enable SATA boottime support in your BIOS (or even easier, just boot off the CD when you install)


----------



## darkd3vil

how do i do that. im so confused


----------



## Praetor

You're gonna have to go through the BIOS and look for it. I'd start by reading the mobo manual. Depending on the mobo you've got you might even have to enable jumpers somewhere (doubt it but i have heard of it).


----------



## darkd3vil

so in my bios look for sata boottime


----------



## Praetor

You seem unsure of what you are looking for exactly and I cant really say (without at least a model name/number) i can help much but i strongly advise you read the manual instead (the BIOS section of the manual at least) ... less possibilities for messing things up and you can get descriptions on what everything is


----------



## darkd3vil

i am unsure, and it ddint have a manual i got a disk for a online manual so im dling adobe 6.0 so i can read it and then i should be good i hope


----------



## darkd3vil

i dont think i can read the manual its gonna take about3 hours to dl adobe. and well i cant wait around that long i have to work today and plus my family needs the puter so i dont know i am most likly giving up


----------



## darkd3vil

who should i call for techie support, aopen or seagate, because i want this solved today. i am not really happy with aopen not sending a paper manual with the comptuer all they sent was a instellation guide and a cd drive which has the manual on it so who should i call that can help


----------



## Praetor

> i dont think I can read the manual its gonna take about3 hours to dl adobe


Didnt the motherboard _come_ with a manual??



> who should I call for techie support, aopen or seagate, because I want this solved today.


Aopen would be the people to talk to.



> i am not really happy with aopen not sending a paper manual with the comptuer all they sent was a instellation guide and a cd drive which has the manual on it so who should I call that can help


You mean they sold you a computer that doesnt boot? Or did you buy parts from them or what? If they sold you a computer that doesnt boot, call Aopen and yell at them ... they'll redo the job and give you something else on the side 
http://english.aopen.com.tw/Products/MB/ak89max.htm

In either case it would have helped to know your core specs on the onset -- would have been easier to help you if you. Ill have a look at the manual today and see what i can find out.

Edit: on your other thread http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=5875&posted=1#post5875 you said you built the computer ... so goto wherever you got the mobo and yell at them


----------



## darkd3vil

Praetor said:
			
		

> Didnt the motherboard _come_ with a manual??
> 
> 
> Aopen would be the people to talk to.
> 
> 
> You mean they sold you a computer that doesnt boot? Or did you buy parts from them or what? If they sold you a computer that doesnt boot, call Aopen and yell at them ... they'll redo the job and give you something else on the side
> http://english.aopen.com.tw/Products/MB/ak89max.htm
> 
> In either case it would have helped to know your core specs on the onset -- would have been easier to help you if you. Ill have a look at the manual today and see what i can find out.
> 
> Edit: on your other thread http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?p=5875&posted=1#post5875 you said you built the computer ... so goto wherever you got the mobo and yell at them



okay lets see i bought all the parts from new egg. the computer boots to the bios screen. so thats good i just have the issue with the harddrive not being read i have went trhought the manual about 2 times now and it doesnt say anything and whneve i try to call aopen i get that stupid little lady telling me the number is wrong. so yeah i have triend and i dont know much about specs i jus wanted a gaming computer i ddint think it would take this much work and effort to get it to do this. jesus christ.  and the manual came on a cd but u needed to have adobe 6.0 to read it so i downloaded it and i have read it now. but i dont know what to try anymore i still get the same message over and over again should have just went with a asus mobo


----------



## Praetor

To save you trouble of grabbing the manual here are some relevant pages:

*(41) Serial ATA Supported (For AK89 Max Only, With RAID Function)*
The traditional parallel ATA specification has defined the standard storage interface for PCs with its original speed of just 3 Mbytes/second since the protocol was introduced in the 1980s. And the latest generation of the interface, Ultra ATA-133, has been developed further with a burst data transfer rate of 133 Mbytes/second. However, while ATA has enjoyed an illustrious track record, the specification is now showing its age and imposes some serious design issues on today’s developers, including a 5-volt signaling requirement, high pin count, and serious cabling headaches. The Serial ATA specification is designed to overcome these design limitations while enabling the storage interface to scale with the growing media rate demands of PC platforms. Serial ATA is to replace parallel ATA with the compatibility with existing operating systems and drivers, adding performance headroom for years to come. It reduces voltage and pins count requirements and can be  implemented with thin and easy to route cables.


*(42) Connecting Serial ATA Disk*
To connect a Serial ATA disk, you have to have a 7-pin Serial ATA cable. Connect two ends of the Serial ATA cable to the Serial ATA header on the motherboard and the disk. Like every other traditional disk, you also have to connect a power cable. Please note that it is a jumper free implement; you don’t need to set jumpers to define a master or slave disk. When connecting two Serial ATA disks, the system will automatically take the one  connected to “Serial ATA 1” header as a master disk.


*(43) Adjusting Your Hard Disk*
Except its original 2 sets of parallel IDE, this motherboard does come with the support for the latest Serial ATA hard disk. If you are unable to find your newly installed Serial ATA hard disks on your operating system after you have had installed them on, the problem mainly lies in the BIOS setting. You may simply adjust BIOS settings to have them work properly. After having properly installed your hard disks, you may directly get into the BIOS setting screen for adjustment. You may simply press “Integrated Peripherals ?? IDE Function Setup ?? Silicon SATA” to either enable or disable SATA interface.


----------



## darkd3vil

thanks praetor, i figured out whats wrong, i didnt have a floppy to put stuff on there yeah whatever, and also since i bought a oem drive i needed to get a controller all that stuff will be ordered tomarrow


----------



## Praetor

LOL glad you got that worked out heehee


----------

